# Alaska Marine Highway System



## Mailliw (Aug 5, 2022)

In many ways a "DIY Alaska cruise" using the Marine Highway System sounds more intriguing than a traditional Alaska cruise.









I took an overnight ferry in Alaska instead of a big cruise. It was a cheaper, no-frills way to see the same beautiful scenery I would on a mega ship.


Insider's writer took a state ferry in Alaska's Inside Passage instead of a cruise and would gladly book again. It cost $282 for a private cabin.




www.insider.com


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 5, 2022)

Not the only cheap ferry/cruise ride out there.


----------



## TrackWalker (Aug 6, 2022)

Just stepped off the Holland American Line ship Eurodam this morning from a 7 day Alaska Cruise- Seattle, Juneau, Glacier Bay, Icy Straight Point, Sitka, Ketchikan, Victoria, and back to Seattle. 

Cost me about $216/day with meals included, cabin with balcony, bed not bunks, pool, hot tubs, entertainment, free sauna & several bars (alas, not free.)

I think I got the better deal and the trip was still intriguing as ever.


----------

